# What has happened that Rootzwiki no longer is the forum to go for Roms, ETC.



## Catalyst7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have noticed that in the last few months that not many developers are posting their Rom's here anymore and quite a bit of stuff posted is outdated. I have several devices, Note 2, DNA, Nexus 10, Droid Razr and all the forums are pretty lame. When I had my Galaxy Nexus Rootz was my go to forum. Not sure what is going on but I have supported since the beginning. It has got to the point where I rarely even bother to check wiki for the newest roms and tweaks. XDA seems to have pulled most devs back over to them, so I find myself there 90% percent of the time now, That's very sad. Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I honestly don't know myself. I don't have many devices, four, one of which has a bloated battery that I need to recycle and replace (it was my Droid X that I haven't used in a few weeks), the Bionic which has an ok dev scene I think, Nexus 7 which is pretty active here, and the ASUS Transformer Eee Pad (TF101) which I don't bother to modify as it is my mom's tablet.

I actually haven't been here lately but I've noticed some slowing of development here on RootzWiki. Might be due to Rootz is more for an informational type of source, but I'm only guessing on that one. I mostly come now to chat and give advice/support for the Droid X if I know the answer to. Amazing what one can learn in a few months of owning a device and then keeping it for almost 2 years.


----------

